

How Chronic, Prolonged Sitting Impacts Your Body - s0uthPaw88
http://www.ericcressey.com/prolonged-sitting-posture

======
walshemj
And Stanley Green a great British eccentric thought that to much sitting was
one of the causes of the swinging sixties :-)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Green](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Green)

